# 2 pronghorns near Steele



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

While driving from Fargo to Bismarck Monday am I saw two antelope bucks sparring with each other out in a field. Surprised to see them where I did - a few miles east of Steele.

Is this normal behavior? And, isn't that quite a ways to the east?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

There were 2 does last year by Mchenry during deer season


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

there has been a small herd south of Forman for many years, last time I saw them October 07 just west of Havana


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

There's also been several goats around Menoken/Sterling/Driscoll/Moffit the last couple of years. 
I think one got poached by Hazleton earlier this spring.
I personally would like to see some huntable numbers east of the Missouri River, but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Go up by Berthold. I have a feeling they'll be opening a unit in that area for a limited number of tags in the next 5 years. Theres enough of them, and with no hunting pressure the herds are getting bigger(yes, there is more than one)..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've seen a herd of 20-25 north of Turtle Lake for many years.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I saw 2 does south of Glenfield while hunting snow geese this spring, probably the same two that were by Mchenry this fall.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is are a couple pics of two of the four I saw on HWY 2 west of Minot and East of Williston last week. I couldn't believe it when I saw them so I had to turn around and take another look. Did another loop parked out of sight and put the sneek on them, got to with-in 75 yards before they noticed me. AHHH the things you can do when you don't travel with the wife and kids.


----------

